# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: خارج کردن یک سیستم از domain بدون داشتن پسورد ادمین

## امیر مهرشاد

سلام 

فرض بر اینکه یک دومین جدید که تازه ران شده داریم و یک سیستم فراموش شده به عضو دامین جدید در بیاد (قبلا عضو یک دامین دیگری بوده است)

خب مساله اینجاست : این سیتم دارای بانک اطلاعاتی و و..... هست و رمز ادمین دامین قبلی رو نداریم تا از دامین خارجش کنیم و به عضویت دامین جدید درش بیاریم  ویندوزم که نمیشه رییییککککککس ! کرد عوض کرد


برای اینقبیل مسائل کدوم راه رو بعنوان مطعن ترین راه برای خارج کردن از دامین قدیمی که پسوردشم ندارید انجام بدیم بهتره فقط رمز لاگین ویندوزشو داریم  :متفکر:

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

هیچ کی نیست واقعا  :متفکر:

----------


## Mask

ویندوز سرور نسخه چنده؟

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

> ویندوز سرور نسخه چنده؟


2008 نسخه ای که ران شده

----------


## Mask

این فیلم رو ببینید و دقیقا طبق اون عمل کنید.

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

> این فیلم رو ببینید و دقیقا طبق اون عمل کنید.



مهندس واقعا ممنونم ولی این برای برداشتن پسورد سروریه که رمزشو نداریم من گفتم سرورو دوباره شخم زدیم تمام فقط کلاینت هایی ازقبل عضو دامین قدیمی بودن و باید به عضو دامین جدید در بیان چطور باید بدون داشتن پسورد ادمین سرور قبلی او نا رو به WG سپس به عضویت دامین جدید درآورد میدونید برای اینکار حتمکا پسورد ادمین قبلی لازمه و توی این سناریو ما قصد تعویض ویندوز هم نداریم :ناراحت:

----------


## Mask

خواهش میکنم.
احساس میکنم شما سوالتون رو اشتباه دارید مطرح میکنید.
مشکل شما سر کلاینتهاتونه.
ویندوز سرورتون رو عوض کردید و کلاینتها رو میخواهید عضو دامین جدید کنید؟
اگه موضوع اینه بگید تا راهنماییتون کنم.

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

> خواهش میکنم.
> احساس میکنم شما سوالتون رو اشتباه دارید مطرح میکنید.
> مشکل شما سر کلاینتهاتونه.
> ویندوز سرورتون رو عوض کردید و کلاینتها رو میخواهید عضو دامین جدید کنید؟
> اگه موضوع اینه بگید تا راهنماییتون کنم.



دقییییییییییییییقا  منظورمو گرفتید حالا فک کنید رمز ادمین سرور  قبلی رو هم نداریم  و می خوایم این کلاینتهای بیچاره و جا مونده از دامین جدید رو از دامین قدیمیش بیرون بیاریم و به عضویت دامین جدید برسونیم متشکرم :تشویق:

----------


## Mask

ویندوز کلاینتهاتون چیه؟

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

> ویندوز کلاینتهاتون چیه؟


همشون سون بغیر 2 تا که XP هستند

----------


## Mask

نیازی به رمز ادمین سرور قبلی ندارید.
برای رفع این مشکل :
وارد یوزر Administrator لوکال هر سیستم بشوید و سیستم رو به حالت ورکگروپ بر گردونید . در اینجا از شما یوزر و پسورد میخواهد، که در اینصورت یوزر و پسوورد Administrator لوکال رو وارد کنید.
اینجوری سیستم به ورک گروپ بر میگرده و میتونید دوباره به دامین جدید Joind کنید.
اگر هم احیانا رمز Administrator لوکال رو ندارید، میتونید با همون روشی که برای ساخت یوزر و تغییر رمزی که در فیلم بالا نشان داده شد، این یوزر رو فعال یا رمزش رو به چیزی که میخواهید تغییر بدهید البته برای ویندوز سون.
برای ویندوز xp هم از مجموعه Hirents میتونید استفاده کنید.از برنامه Password Changer.
موفق باشید.

----------


## امیر مهرشاد

> نیازی به رمز ادمین سرور قبلی ندارید.
> برای رفع این مشکل :
> وارد یوزر Administrator لوکال هر سیستم بشوید و سیستم رو به حالت ورکگروپ بر گردونید . در اینجا از شما یوزر و پسورد میخواهد، که در اینصورت یوزر و پسوورد Administrator لوکال رو وارد کنید.
> اینجوری سیستم به ورک گروپ بر میگرده و میتونید دوباره به دامین جدید Joind کنید.
> اگر هم احیانا رمز Administrator لوکال رو ندارید، میتونید با همون روشی که برای ساخت یوزر و تغییر رمزی که در فیلم بالا نشان داده شد، این یوزر رو فعال یا رمزش رو به چیزی که میخواهید تغییر بدهید البته برای ویندوز سون.
> برای ویندوز xp هم از مجموعه Hirents میتونید استفاده کنید.از برنامه Password Changer.
> موفق باشید.



خب به این میگن یه جواب کامل بابت راهنمایتون ممنونم  :تشویق:

----------

